# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking for world map maker

## jackmeizter

Hi there!

Im in the search for someone to make me a map of a country divided to 6 regions. Some regions ive done some rough sketches on with inkarnate but ive realised that i suck at it. So im looking for someone to transfer my sketches to something you actually want to look at and maybe even discussing the regions i havent yet sketched out together.

I´ll allow alot of artistic freedom cause ill trust that you know whats best.

Payment is up for discussion. Any other question you could come up with and also sending my sketches we can take over at discord or email.

Regards

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Jack,

I'm a map-maker with several years' experience, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/.

----------


## NaglisG

Hello, my name's Vytis, I'm a fantasy cartographer, here's my portfolio https://naglisgrasmanas.artstation.com/ and a WIP  I'm working on, it's nearly finished. If you like my work you can messenge at my Facebook Page Pahonia maps, or email me, you can find my gmail adress in my portfolio. Good day!

----------


## Ralaris

> Hi there!
> 
> Im in the search for someone to make me a map of a country divided to 6 regions. Some regions ive done some rough sketches on with inkarnate but ive realised that i suck at it. So im looking for someone to transfer my sketches to something you actually want to look at and maybe even discussing the regions i havent yet sketched out together.
> 
> I´ll allow alot of artistic freedom cause ill trust that you know whats best.
> 
> Payment is up for discussion. Any other question you could come up with and also sending my sketches we can take over at discord or email.
> 
> Regards


I would certainly be interested in your project! Did you have a budget in mind? I would love to see what you have already then we might be able to work something out in your price range. Please feel free to check out my past works here on my website! Also don't hesitate to email me at ralarismaps@gmail.com and we can discuss things further and get you what you are hoping to get.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Kay

----------


## Joshua_Eisneberg

Hi, I specialize in custom hand drawn fantasy maps! I'd love to work with you for this project! My portfolio is here: https://www.artstation.com/visionary_cartography 

If you're interested you can email me at joshuaeisenberg98@gmail.com to discuss the details!

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Jack,
I'm interested in your project, please take a second to look at my work in any of the links below and reach me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com if you are interested.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfart/gallery
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en

Kind regards,
Sergio

----------


## Tiana

My portfolio of fantasy world maps. I am willing to make up regions and fill in blank areas with art as well as names if you want. I work over email. calthyechild@gmail.com

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hi there! 

I would love to work on that! I'm just back from holidays and eager to start mapping again. 
Check out my portfolio and feel free to send me an e-mail if you want to work together.

Ish

----------


## ThomasR

Hi jackmeister,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio with fantasy maps for novels an RPG and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Hello Jackmeister,
I would love to work with you on that project of yours it sounds like a lot of fun. You can check out some of my work at https://www.instagram.com/althemarchitect/?hl=en or here https://althemarchitect.artstation.com/ for better quality and if you like my style, do not hesitate to contact me via email at althemarchitect@gmail.com or PM me directly on Instagram.

----------


## vb.maps

Hello Jackmeister!

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------


## Dragon.and.shield.maps

I am a cartographer that does hand drawn maps and would love to take on your map! Feel free to check out my portfolio at https://www.instagram.com/dragon_and...sy_maps/?hl=en.

Cheers! 
Eric

----------


## Eri

Hiya!
I'm Erin and make a variety of map types focusing on pen and paper drawn, as well as digital methods. You can view my Portfolio - https://corruptedquill.com/maps/

----------


## WiseGirl

Hi Jack! I am a fantasy cartographer specializing in digital regional and world maps. I am an apprentice over at https://www.lizardinkmaps.com/ and I think I may be able to help you with this project! The style is right up my alley. You can view my portfolio here https://www.lizardinkmaps.com/portfolio and if youd like to get in touch my email is leslieann@lizardinkmaps.com

Would love to work with you!

Regards,
LeslieAnn

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Jackmeister, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there,

This sounds right up my alley. You can find my recent work at https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

Feel free to contact me at clarketography@outlook.com for any inquiries if you are interested.

Thank you and all the best!

----------


## jackmeizter

Hi, Thanks for the major response! Got a traveljob at work so havent been able to check you guys out. Will be looking at your work tonight and ill get in touch with some of you in the coming days!

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey Jackmeister, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------

